# Maumee River



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Yesterday evening I waded the Maumee and the water is warm and very low. I did manage to pick up a few smallies and several white bass. Two were about 14-16". The fall run must have begun. It seems a little early, but the fish prove it.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I hit the river on Friday. I lost $8 worth of lures and only managed 3 fish. It smelled like ass at Weirs Rapids. The water is as low as I've ever seen it.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea I know. Went back tonight and landed one lonely white bass and a sheep head. Wind was from the east. Did see a guy catch a nice 2-3 lb smallie on a white tube. Not much else...


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

mjgood said:


> Did see a guy catch a nice 2-3 lb smallie on a white tube. Not much else...


My buddy felt something biting his white shoelace the other night out in the water. Maybe white tubes and worms are the way to go!

We struggled out there, I believe it was Thursday evening. I was surprised how far out we could get before the water even got knee high. We need some rain, and lots of it (cooler weather would be nice, too)!


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Ive caught several smallies over 2lbs this last 2 weeks one was almost 4 on white with silver flakes tubes and 2'' gulp minnow grubs in pearl white!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Up by waterville....


----------



## USAngler12 (Sep 3, 2008)

hey guys, i just moved to this part of ohio a few weeks ago, im a student at Bowling green. ive been having a blast with the small ponds out here, caught some decent largemouth. but most importantly, How is the smallmouth fishing in the maumee?


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

USAngler12 said:


> hey guys, i just moved to this part of ohio a few weeks ago, im a student at Bowling green. ive been having a blast with the small ponds out here, caught some decent largemouth. but most importantly, How is the smallmouth fishing in the maumee?



Well, the maumee is huge you got to keep that in mind. 90% of people cant catch anything with any size repeditly. Overall i would rate it as poor to fair when compared to some other waters. A few rivers more east and you can catch smallies a lot more consistently. That said, it can BE vary good on certain days IF you know WTF your doing. I got 12 smallies over 4lbs this past August but it took me a few years to figure out the paterns. Its my home river at the moment so i fish it a lot, but in all honesty the walleye run is the only thing that really shines on the Maumee.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I caught 11 sunday morning all on top water plug first thing in the morning. Few nice fish and some smaller ones. It is very low. Just look for deeper holes, thats where all the fish will be.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

There are a few dinks in there for sure


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

How's come she is always the one holding the big fish? 

I went out on lake few weeks ago and caught some nice warreyes.



Caught 18. Biggest was 29".


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

JimmyZ said:


> How's come she is always the one holding the big fish?


Probably because she is the one catching them. She routinely outfishes Vald. I will also admit Serena has taken me to school before


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

No big secret she routinely catches more keepers than rest of the lounge-chair fishermen combined.  


5lb+ Maumee smallie is never NOT impressive. Grin


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice pic of the bass----Holland did u go to Springfield High School?

Mike


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

nope, i just lived in holland for a bit.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I have often said that heavy braid + big baits and a touch of subtle presentation bear much fruit. If you want to keep catching 10" fish stick with UL/6lb small stuff bullshit. There is not much 20lb Sufix cant do, everything else is simply archaic.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

nice pics HB. what do you put on the business end of that 20 lb sufix?


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

You 2 are just living the dream dude!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> nice pics HB. what do you put on the business end of that 20 lb sufix?




12lb FC leader via bloodknot... shallow cranks, standup jigheads+trailer and tubes. Think BIG. If you look at the bastard and think nah no bass will bite this step up another size.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

JimmyZ said:


> You 2 are just living the dream dude!



as we were dragging ass from the river the other day, soaked from the downpour I was schooling her on ballistics a bit, October is Elk season and I have no doubt she will do good if only because she has a clue and good gear. Halibut, crab, salmon and steelhead are just frosting on the cake


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

a couple of action shots from a few weeks ago....





























trouble is I have 1000's of fish pics and not enough time; her Ohio LM accomplishments easily trump SM.


----------



## papangler (Apr 5, 2008)

someones a real photographer ! makes me want to go smallie fishing!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

last pic is just a dink @ 18" or so, the largest went about 22" or so according to my rod.


----------



## USAngler12 (Sep 3, 2008)

alright thanks man. appreciate the info.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice pics man!
I bet that rod and reel wont stay that pretty long fishing in the river.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

have been tickin along for 2 seasons+full blast walleye run. all my **** is scratched up, rods reels and rifles.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

still trying to break them..... grin


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

hollandbass said:


> 12lb FC leader via bloodknot... shallow cranks, standup jigheads+trailer and tubes. Think BIG. If you look at the bastard and think nah no bass will bite this step up another size.


Step up another size...maybe to this?!

http://tinyurl.com/639xa5


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

today didnt suck...

got 2 decent ones, one long but skinny, bigger one was a short (19") fat bastard, jumped 4 times on me, felt like a 6lb football. Still looking for that 8lb+ fish.


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been trying on the sandusky south of fremont. Mostly thirteen fourteen's on topwater poppers shad raps or tubes how deep are the holes your fishin overs there on the maumee? Im fishin ledges to three four feet deep. wonderin if i need to find deeper holes?


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

2-3 feet sometimes less. Today they were bunched up in the rapids foot or less and hit craw plastics. I was up river past waterville towards weirs.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

looks like some one needs to stay off of japantackle.com, those are some solid maumee smallies, nice job.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck trying to find an 8lb smallie in the river...... I'd love to see that pic. Nice photos.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice those are some tanks. Love those action shots too. Sounds like we fish some of the same water but ive only managed a handful of fish through the years in that size class. Ive been hittin the portage alot lately and doing alright but seeing those pigs makes me wanna make the drive. Last time i hit Weirs that green algae **** was all blown up, only managed a couple dinks and a sheephead. That stuff really limits the presentations i know, how do you guys deal with it? Is it still thick in there?


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

BASmead said:


> Nice those are some tanks. Love those action shots too. Sounds like we fish some of the same water but ive only managed a handful of fish through the years in that size class. Ive been hittin the portage alot lately and doing alright but seeing those pigs makes me wanna make the drive. Last time i hit Weirs that green algae **** was all blown up, only managed a couple dinks and a sheephead. That stuff really limits the presentations i know, how do you guys deal with it? Is it still thick in there?


Right now its thick. The more you fish the spots the more you tend to figure out what presentation works when. When the green stuff is thick I throw topwater and very shallow cranks that run just under the surface. Even then you can find fast water without the green stuff and throw plastics; smallies tend to dart out from under cover and smash stuff in the fastest shallowest water you can find.

As far as 8lb smallies in the Maumee, who knows but ive landed a few fish pushing 6lb's and saw one come off on a jump that could have went well over 7. Lake Erie would have a lot more of them for sure.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Real nice pics like the action shots------I use to be able to access the Maumee off private property----There were some nice holes there caught alot of smallies biggest maybe 5lbs the owners passed on and haven't had that access for a few years, I may have to git back out and try it.
1 time when a buddy and I were fishing smallmouth at the above location he hooked into a 6 1/2 lb chinook salmon and landed it----That was awesome, cept for the smallies u never knew what u might catch down there. Had a blast and alot of memories.
Mike

http://groups.msn.com/WalleyeFishingLakeErie


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like we are getting some good rain the next few days. Fish will be on the move with the high water cant wait to get out there after the rain stops. 

Check this out
http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=cle&gage=wtvo1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Smallies went crazy right before the storm, i lost count at 25 in one hole in the first hour. High water now, was fun while it lasted. Time to move to steelhead.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

this should give it a badly needed flush


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

If there are 5lb + smallies in the Maumee those have to be lakers that swim up right?


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I dont think so, the maumee is FULL of crayfish. The food is there for sure, i dont know why the state of smallie fishing is this low, i think the river can support a much larger population. I have fished much smaller rivers with way more fish on tap.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

few more action from a few days back


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Vlad you are not only attractive but my smallie hero. Great pics.

I think the population is low because there are more than a few people that fish down there who keep whatever they catch, smallies, big cats, trash fish, whatever. It goes in the soup pot. Berry delicate meat.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Youre my hero too tucky! Ive always said that when I grow up I want to be just like Swantucky. Except the whole **** part of course.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hit the river this morning bright an early. Landed about 5 smallies one which was around 16'' and the rest at 13''. I also missed 2 other ones that seemed nice. Green tubes were getting the action. The smallies seem to be putting on there fall wieght. All the smallies i caught today were chunky and gave me a nice fight. 
Has anyone else been fishing the river, its in pretty nice shape right now. The rain we got was really needed and the holes are full of fish. cant wait to get back out there. FFBG


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Vlad and Randy been drinking alot lately


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

hiddenlake said:


> Vlad and Randy been drinking alot lately


Took this pic last night.... passed on 2 nice rams, and glassed over 15 nice bull elk in past 4 days. Tucky move your ass to Alaska already and be done with it. I am chasing some lunker sturgeon and salmon in the morning.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

hollandbass said:


> Took this pic last night.... passed on 2 nice rams, and glassed over 15 nice bull elk in past 4 days. Tucky move your ass to Alaska already and be done with it. I am chasing some lunker sturgeon and salmon in the morning.


NICE!! Post some more pis!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't beat that picture but ,I did see a couple ground hogs and a bunch of Indians at Buttonwood ,,I guess they were having a Pow Wow or something ,,,I guess they were friendly I still have my hair,,,


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

swantucky said:


> NICE!! Post some more pis!!


This guy wasnt bad... i got elk, mulies, blacktails and bears 30 minutes away not to mention Rams and unlimited salmon. Life doesnt suck right now... grin


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Your not staying in Alaska are you?? I thought Serena's job had you settling elsewhere??


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Randy I think he is trying hard to say that right now NW Ohio kind of sucks.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

We are on the Orrrgun coast right now. Alaska is just a boatride away and in near plans. Life is too short to live in a hellhole.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

We are on the Orrrgun coast right now. Alaska is just a boatride away and in near plans. Life is too short to live in a hellhole. 



i am off to chase steelhead and the coho are rolling hard today...


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

i was rubbing it in as Randy was talking about moving to AK but never did.... 

like i said, life it too short.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

hollandbass said:


> We are on the Orrrgun coast right now. Alaska is just a boatride away and in near plans. Life is too short to live in a hellhole.


O.K. gotcha now, I thought that was where you were headed.


----------

